# Formula Hybrid



## SuperGT Plus (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello, I am trying to get a Formula Hybrid program started at my school and simply would like any advice anyone has to offer. We will be looking to convert a Formula SAE car to a Formula Hybrid car with a turbodiesel electric hybrid powertrain. I was wondering whether anyone had any recommendations on a lightweight DC motor that isn't too heavy and has good performance. Weight is crucial, so a LiFePO4 or nanotech pack are what we are planning to use, so help deciding on what batteries to use. Since not everyone can affortoA123s and Oxford Yasa motors. Thanks in advance for any help. 

Here is some information on Formula Hybrid Competition for anyone wondering what it is. Here is the wikipedia http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Formula_Hybrid . As well as a more informative article http://www.gordonkirby.com/categories/columns/theway/2011/the_way_it_is_no283.html .


----------

